# Pt-141



## snake

I got some PT-141 a few weeks ago and decided to give a trial run over the weekend. I started with a small dose as I always do with something new; 0.5 mg. In about 4 hr. it's effects were seen.  I was wonder how long the effects last? It seems to have a small window of opportunity. I discovered PT-141 after researching MT2 and using it. Does it still carry any of the tanning properties?

Has anyone used Bremelanotide lately?


----------



## Luscious Lei

snake said:


> I got some PT-141 a few weeks ago and decided to give a trial run over the weekend. I started with a small dose as I always do with something new; 0.5 mg. In about 4 hr. it's effects were seen.  I was wonder how long the effects last? It seems to have a small window of opportunity. I discovered PT-141 after researching MT2 and using it. Does it still carry any of the tanning properties?
> 
> Has anyone used it lately?



It seems so, yes, I remember members on another boards complaining about getting darker while on it.
The effects seem to last a solid 24H from injection, but after a "loading phase". I can try to dig the thread if you want.


----------



## Luscious Lei

NbleSavage said:


> Is this stuff similar to Melanotan?



It is a MT2 derivative, yes. Basically they tried to isolate the agent responsible for the MT spontaneous erections and ended up with this stuff, which seems to be a very potent libido booster.
From what I've read it makes you want to **** 24/7 and is unbeatable when paired with Cialis.


----------



## snake

NbleSavage said:


> Is this stuff similar to Melanotan?



Everything Leiurus said but I didn't have the maga-spike in libido. I heard it's even better for the ladies.


----------



## j2048b

Ive heard good stuff but have never used it, i wanted to sub to this to also get that link leiurus if i may?

Want to get this and give the wife a little dosage muhahaha


----------



## Patriot1405

PT-141 is what Melanotan II metabolizes into in the body as it's broken down, and that compound (PT-141) what gives you the libido boost. PT-141 is obviously stronger because it's the active compound metabolized from Melanotan II in the body that gives the libido boost. Unfortunately PT-141 does cause nausea, flushing of the skin, bouts of uncontrollable yawning and stretching, and spontaneous erections just like Melanotan II. Side effects are dose dependent however. The trick to avoid nausea and everything else is to start with a low dose to assess you tolerance and gradually raise it a bit over the course of a week to find your sweet spot.

I would not recommend using both at once unless you want to overdose. I made the mistake before and had to endure a few hours of uncontrollable stretching, yawning, dry heaving, dizziness, sweating, and painful erections.

For the record, PT-141 can be used by males and females in order to induce sexual aroGloball. Quite a greta drug for sexual dysfunction because unlike most drugs these days, this drug targets the psychological aspects of sexual aroGloball resulting in the physical signs of aroGloball instead of it being the other way around.

Combining PT-141 with a low dose of Viagra is the ultimate cocktail for sex.


----------



## Capt'n Ron

Definitely an interesting compound.  I've tried a couple of vials in the past with over the top results.  It is excellent when you get to visit an old GF for a long weekend  and  you want to hit it like you were 21 again over and over. You leave town with a big smile and she has trouble walking. On initial sub Q injection I got a touch of nausea and a flush feeling but it's gone in ten or fifteen minutes and it's of to the races for a good ten to 12 hrs with lesser effects for another 10. Very senergistic with  Cialis.  It has been a while since I've orderd any, I think it is time to re up.


----------



## Dtownry

Only tried MT2 and that worked like a charm. I looked like an islander all summer.  Think I will look into this new stuff you are talking about.  Need to hide this wreck on my back.


----------



## Luscious Lei

J20 said:


> Ive heard good stuff but have never used it, i wanted to sub to this to also get that link leiurus if i may?
> 
> Want to get this and give the wife a little dosage muhahaha



I didn't post the link because I'm not sure it's OK to link to other boards, especially "the other" board.

Go there and search "IPT-141, injectable libido", the thread will pop up. Once you're there you can dig Jimmy Thing posts, he has a good experience with the stuff and post often about it.

I never tried it but like Dtowmnry, MT2 gives me the instant hard-on, a flush that last 5mn or so, slight nausea for 15-20mn and then I'm good to go. However MT2 just gives me random hard-ons, it doesn't do anything in term of libido, I mean nothing on the "mental" side, so I wonder how I would respond to this stuff.

Def wanted to give it a try but I'm cautious with the tanning properties, even if it is only half as potent as MT2, with the daily blasting Sun we have where I live I'll turn ink-deep black in 48H and I don't need this.


----------



## snake

Patriot1405 said:


> Pt-141 definitely works. The problem I have is I get the nauseas side effect, and that lasts most of the day for me. If I could bypass that, I would use it every chance I can!




At .05 mg , I had no sides. I only had some flushing once with Tada, it was the bottom of a liquid RC so I may have gave myself a concentrated dose. Are you avoiding doing it on an empty stomach?


----------



## snake

*Update*

I tried the PT-141 last night. My timing was off a little; SQ 4 1/2 hr before game time. Noticeable effects but it really kicked in during the night. I think I'm going to give it a 6-7 hr. lead time next time out. 0.5 mg, no sides.


----------



## j2048b

snake said:


> I tried the PT-141 last night. My timing was off a little; SQ 4 1/2 hr before game time. Noticeable effects but it really kicked in during the night. I think I'm going to give it a 6-7 hr. lead time next time out. 0.5 mg, no sides.




Oh man that isn't good! 

Haha oh man the wife probably woke up thinking a ghost was under those sheets...


----------



## j2048b

What does everyone think about adding in dapoxetine to the pt-141?


----------



## snake

J20 said:


> Oh man that isn't good!
> 
> Haha oh man the wife probably woke up thinking a ghost was under those sheets...



Yea, woke up under a tent a few times that night. I'll give it some more time because it doesn't seem like a one and done thing.


----------



## snake

J20 said:


> What does everyone think about adding in dapoxetine to the pt-141?



Truthfully, that would seem like driving a car with both feet. lol! Have you tried both separately?


----------



## j2048b

snake said:


> Truthfully, that would seem like driving a car with both feet. lol! Have you tried both separately?



no i have not, ive only tried cialis,  ive been a bit scared of the pt-141... i dont have a wife who actually likes to have sex with me haha...


----------



## snake

J20 said:


> no i have not, ive only tried cialis,  ive been a bit scared of the pt-141... i dont have a wife who actually likes to have sex with me haha...



Some of the best sex I ever had was solo sex. lol!
But really, try the PT-141 at a low dose (0.5 mg) and see what happens. They say paired with Tada, it's the bomb. You're working on two different levels, desire and blood flow. Ow, and as said before, PT-141 does wonders for the ladies. Now getting her to try it, that's another matter. Plus you really don't want to see your wife in the next MILFs Gone Wild video.


----------



## j2048b

Haha yeah i married the wrong chick, she wouldnt even take cialis... What a bitch!

Another good one i found for women is called 

Lovegra... Sildenafil made for women....


----------



## snake

I gave the PT141 a run with some tada, timing as right on. That stuff is the bomb. Get some!


----------



## sankti

Hi guys! I got crazy looking for that PT-141 everywhere in the net but, all the ones I found are in websites saying that are strictly not allawed for human use....
could you pleez tell me where u get it? Also I live in Europe, if u know any provider sending over here.
nothing would make me happier than try it with my boyfriend, I´ll  have to convince him to use it, but as soon he reads what all of u talk about hope will be enough!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sankti

Actually, today I tryed to buy it in a place and they told me it can't be send to finland....


----------



## sankti

Some help guys...


----------



## jennerrator

snake said:


> Everything Leiurus said but I didn't have the maga-spike in libido. I heard it's even better for the ladies.



I have also heard this but don't need more help in that department if I want to stay off "the list" (you can ask rumpy what "the list" is lol)


----------



## vineary2242

My wife went nuts when we tried it on her.  For my mates when they holiday in Thailand they take a shot and it makes them able to enjoy all day and night long.


----------



## mickems

true story- gave some t-141 to my wife a couple times. she assumed it was clen/helios (that's what I told her). there is a long story about my wife and clen. well I wanted to make sure if it worked, it wasn't a placebo effect thing that's why I didn't tell her. so anyway, I stick her (w/slinpin of course) with some a couple hrs. before bed and later that night I would just touch her back or neck or anywhere and she would start rubbing her legs together. needless to say thru the night there was a serious change in her libido. she did complain that she felt flush in the face and a little naseau.


----------

